# Jersey Shore



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Elizabeth10 held no punches when she found out i was running short on cold weather smokes. (Total of 0)
The Baroness of Baby Cigars, the Sultan of Cigarellos, slung a boatload my way, with the disclaimer that some are dog-rockets, so that i can extend cigar season in the frigid NE winter! Thanks Elizabeth! I can't promise I won't chuck one here or there, but most of these got me drooling!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice hit. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That's a big, small hit. 

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

You can't chuck those 3 Villigers! I'm counting on you to try them out for confirmation purposes before I post my review(s)!*

The Montecristo Memories...that one you can chuck. 

* I'll make it up to you somehow


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> You can't chuck those 3 Villigers! I'm counting on you to try them out for confirmation purposes before I post my review(s)!*
> 
> The Montecristo Memories...that one you can chuck.
> 
> ...


none will be chucked before giving them an honest shot! I'm picky, not wasteful!! Lol. And you're fine mam! I can smoke cigars in sub freezing temps now!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

That's an excellent hit @Elizabeth10 and thanks so much for getting him to post that he's running out of cold weather smokes ! I know a guy......


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Beautiful hit!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> That's an excellent hit @*Elizabeth10* and thanks so much for getting him to post that he's running out of cold weather smokes ! I know a guy......


Do you happen to know a guy who has some small smokes that I don't have already and might be willing to make a trade? If you know what I mean? >


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Do you happen to know a guy who has some small smokes that I don't have already and might be willing to make a trade? If you know what I mean? >


I might at that, and he might be the same guy that was just looking for a flimsy excuse to hit @Dran


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I feel like I've become the scapegoat for that guy to take out his general frustration at life out on.... Not that that's an all together bad position to be in.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> I might at that, and he might be the same guy that was just looking for a flimsy excuse to hit @*Dran*


Oh, I got that part. 

There are just a few things that are either hard to find in fivers or whatever. (and I'm going broke buying small cigars! Well, not really, but I'd rather trade for some than keep buying tins and ending up with 2-3 leftovers of each)


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> That's an excellent hit @*Elizabeth10* and thanks so much for getting him to post that he's running out of cold weather smokes ! I know a guy......


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:does that guy live in Western New York? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: @Elizabeth10 Good hit. @Dran. If I knew ya wanted some short smokes i would have sent ya some.  ROFLMAO.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Elizabeth10 said:


> Oh, I got that part.
> 
> There are just a few things that are either hard to find in fivers or whatever. (and I'm going broke buying small cigars! Well, not really, but I'd rather trade for some than keep buying tins and ending up with 2-3 leftovers of each)


 @Elizabeth PM me happy to trade.  I may have a few short smokes or small RG smokes I have not sent your way. May just may. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

kacey said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:does that guy live in Western New York? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh: @Elizabeth10 Good hit. @Dran. If I knew ya wanted some short smokes i would have sent ya some.  ROFLMAO.


Of course he does !

You know @kacey I was on CFed last night browsing and saw your name come up for buying something. First time I saw someone I recognize.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Of course he does !
> 
> You know @*kacey* I was on CFed last night browsing and saw your name come up for buying something. First time I saw someone I recognize.


LOL Ya every time it shows me x just bought I go ya like I give crap.  So I am sure seeing my name you want LOL hey I know that guy, better leave since he has poor taste.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

kacey said:


> @Elizabeth PM me happy to trade.  I may have a few short smokes or small RG smokes I have not sent your way. May just may. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I shot you an email. 

The key is short AND small RG - 33-40 RG and 4.9 or under in length.

At this point, I've been smoking so many of those, that Asylum Lobotomy you sent me is looking delightfully zaftig! (It's been in my travel tupper for a week or so)

I'd better pace myself or I'm going to get burned out (no pun intended)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

So after totally hijacking this thread let's get it back on track. @Elizabeth10 with an awesome hit and @Dran needs more smaller cigars for the winter


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Quiet you!! You're only half right! Lol!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Quiet you!! You're only half right! Lol!


The half where he says you need more winter smokes?

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

So this is what a deer feels like when it steps into the road and just stares at the pretty lights....


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Very nice hit. Can confirm, it’s dam cold out there in NJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

